# Lady cyclists of 1896



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

...in the tiny, farming community and cycling club of Waterville, Washington. 

116 years ago they comprised nearly *50% of the club*, and they put me to shame as I'm not even active in my own local club...and it's 2012. 

1 and 2.) Then

3.) Waterville today. Not much has changed.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Whatever happened to the bicycle Club? 

Did they give up their bikes for tractors?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Don Duende said:


> Whatever happened to the bicycle Club?
> 
> Did they give up their bikes for tractors?


Perhaps. And then came cars. No idea of the club's history but would like to find out more. It's a very old, close-knit community with farms being handed down in the family.

It _does_ make me want to take a trip up the road and see if there are any old gems of bikes lying around in some of those old farmsheds and barns...


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I love this. Great thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

il sogno said:


> I love this. Great thread. :thumbsup:



Thanks, Sogno.

It's amazing what one can discover in one's own backyard (these photos were just posted by a local-ish FB friendo from out of all things, a historical cookbook).

I can't help but wonder what these folks' stories are, and how so many women in damned near Frontier America (Waterville is a very isolated community) living on the outskirts of Nowheresville, Earth... ended up in a cycling club, of all things.

I've seen the Waterville Plateau on my way to and from work for years; I have been up there but a few times.


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

That's so cool!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I think that the lady in the middle is flashing some ankle.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Ah yes, the bike craze/boom of the 1890's. Happened everywhere in the USA, from big town to small and it's pretty amazing to see bikes listing for $60 to $80 back then, in newspapers, which would be around $2,000 adjusted to today. Group rides and races were very common during this decade, as were feats of strengths, like century rides for the adventurer. 

The introduction of automobiles indeed put a stop to the craze.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

The Do’s And Dont’s For Female Cyclists | Cycling Tips



> I think it's safe to say that Women's Cycling has always lagged behind as a sport, but here's a list of "Do's and Dont's" for Female riders circa 1895 originally published by New York World and adopted by the UCI soon after.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

swuzzlebubble said:


> The Do’s And Dont’s For Female Cyclists | Cycling Tips


My fav. 


> Don’t faint on the road.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

il sogno said:


> My fav.


I've seen a couple of different links on this.

As far as picking faves, I was torn between the ones that discouraged _'showing or mentioning your bloomers'_ or some such, and the ones that discouraged _'using bicycle/race lingo. Leave that to the boys.'_

One of our very own RBR'ers was just up there over the weekend with his Rando gang, and apparently loved it. It's "right out my door" but I haven't ridden up there. Maybe I should. To this day it's still a very quiet, nice area, with miles of less-travelled, high country roads and highways snaking out all over.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Where can I purchase some bicycling bloomers?


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Thanks, Sogno.
> 
> It's amazing what one can discover in one's own backyard (these photos were just posted by a local-ish FB friendo from out of all things, a historical cookbook).


I absolutely agree. I have been privileged to have to do a project for work in eastern Washington for the last 3 years. I work with teachers from towns such a Waterville, Brewster, Entiat, Omak, Nespelem, Orondo, etc. There is so much to be learned from just adventures in our own backyards and talking to the people in these places about their history. It has made me approach Washington State like a tourist, just looking to discover all that it has to offer. It has as rich a history and culture as any of the "great" places in the world. And all of our local areas are the same. 

I think some long exploration bike trips are in order!


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Just getting around to this. Priceless.

"Don't scream when you meet a cow." How embarassing, last summer we rode past a bull (trail ride in CO) and it started running toward us, I may have screamed. :blush2: But it wasn't exactly a cow.

"Don't refuse assistance up a hill," hell you don't have to tell me twice- is that an offer??


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Christine said:


> Just getting around to this. Priceless.
> 
> "Don't scream when you meet a cow." How embarassing, last summer we rode past a bull (trail ride in CO) and it started running toward us, I may have screamed. :blush2: But it wasn't exactly a cow.
> 
> "Don't refuse assistance up a hill," hell you don't have to tell me twice- is that an offer??


lol...


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Great pic! Love things like that!


----------

